# EMP/ Solar Flare Hardened Equip. Storage



## Southwest (Jul 20, 2010)

Im interested in constructing an area or underground bunker to house electronic equipment safely from emp or solar flare activity. Any ideas on type of construction, material, etc. to properly build such an area? All input welcome. Thanks


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f38/shelter-contruction-3129/index2.html#post53177

The steel connex boxes or railroad cars afford good protection.

No radio, TV or cellphone waves come into my bunker (see pictures in link).

I have a ham radio, and have a coax cable to the antenna on the roof, to use in an emergency.

- Basey


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

From my research (and others will chime in here too) the simplest setup seems to be the best. You can place a laptop into a laptop-case and stash it inside a filing-cabinet and it should be safe.

You can place spare automobile computer parts / electronics inside a tin-shed (away from the walls) and they will be protected.

You can place a whole vehicle inside a steel quanset and it will be protected.

Now, just to put up the disclaimer:

As long as there are no power wires, cables, etc that could direct the EMP blast into those areas, it should be fine. EMP seems to flow similar to a lightning-bolt and it will take the path of the least resistance. A thick welding-wire will direct more EMP blast along its length than a long string of 10-guage wire will. The wiring inside the walls of your house will carry more EMP-blast than the wiring inside your car will.

The EMP-blast is also diminishing from point-of-origin. If a man-made EMP (nuclear device) goes off 10 miles above the ground, anything directly below that blast-zone will be hit with EMP. Anything 100 miles away can be affected by the EMP flowing along power-lines, with slim chance of being directly affected (via air). Anything over 1000 miles away (line-of-sight) would be relatively safe unless it is plugged into the grid, then bets are off.

For more information on the reaching effects of EMP, you can read about "Starfish Prime" where an EMP-burst was set off near Hawaii and the kind of damages that were recorded. For quick reference, Starfish Prime was an experiment with a nuclear-blast about 250 miles over the earth and it affected Hawaii at approx. 1000 miles - line-of-sight. There were no recordings (that I have found) of troubles beyond that distace.


----------



## Southwest (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks for the great response information. Time to begin planning now. thanks again


----------

